# What to pack 2.5 yr old for preschool lunch??



## Danya (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi new friends, my 2.5 yr old is starting preschool and I suddenly feel like a deer caught in the headlights as to what to pack him for (vegetarian) lunch. His daycare prepared hot lunches for him so I am kind of out of practice. I'm afraid I will end up sending almond butter and banana sandwiches every day! Do you have any sample meals you could share?


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

Rice balls
Noodles
Sandwich
Boiled Egg
Pasta Salad
Chicken Sandwich


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd try to make up a couple batches of things a week and alternate them every other day, or make for dinner and send as leftovers.

lentil sweet potato nuggets (toddler shouldn't care if it's cold) http://blog.homemade-baby-food-recipes.com/lovely-lentil-and-sweet-potato-nuggets/
salad (whatever veg he likes) + hb egg and cheese
homemade little pizzas (served cold) or raw veggie pizza like http://allrecipes.com/recipe/vegetable-pizza-i/
pasta salad (mine has thinly sliced carrots and radishes, artichoke hearts, sliced olives, and a vinaigrette)
fruit and cheese
almond based "cookie dough" snack such as http://theearthdiet.com/recipes/raw-almond-cookie-dough-balls-gluten-free/ but maybe with a protein powder thrown in the mix


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Baked Tofu cubes with soy sauce, veggie sticks, peanut sauce to dip
Deviled egg
Frittata or egg muffin
Cottage cheese and fruit
Hummus and veggies and pita chips or pretzels
Tuna or salmon patties if that's in your diet

Not vegetarian over here, but I usually base meals around a protein, then make sure there's a fruit component, a veggie and something fatty, like a dip or some cheese, olives, full fat yogurt, etc. maybe try making a list of protein sources your LO likes and build from there.


----------



## Alina at orgali.ca (Oct 11, 2014)

Danya, here are some of the snacks that my 2 young children (3 year old and 6 year old) love to eat:
- homemade popcorn
- homemade zucchini muffins (http://orgali.ca/2014/04/zucchini-bread-muffins/)
- olives
- seaweed
- beet pancakes (http://orgali.ca/2014/11/tasty-tuesday-5-ingredient-beet-pancakes/)
- berries (blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, strawberries)
- cucumber, carrot, and celery sticks
- pumpkin custard (http://orgali.ca/2014/10/tasty-tuesday-melt-in-your-mouth-pumpkin-custard/)
I hope your little guy will enjoy some of them too!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Danya said:


> Hi new friends, my 2.5 yr old is starting preschool and I suddenly feel like a deer caught in the headlights as to what to pack him for (vegetarian) lunch. His daycare prepared hot lunches for him so I am kind of out of practice. I'm afraid I will end up sending almond butter and banana sandwiches every day! Do you have any sample meals you could share?


Do they have a microwave? I always send a little glass Pyrex with a grain and a cooked vegetable (e.g., ww pasta and steamed green beans; farro and roasted sweet potato or cauliflower; rice/beans and steamed carrots). Usually I just make a little extra of whatever grain we were having for dinner the night before and then take a couple minutes to add a veggie. I've also sent little egg/veggie quiches that I make in muffin tins or pieces of spinach pie, usually for Monday lunch if I've made them on Sunday afternoon (they're too time-intensive for a weeknight).

In addition to that I send two fruit options, a raw veggie (usually sliced cucumbers or grape tomatoes), and either a cheese stick or a container of yogurt.

If no microwave, other vegetarian (not vegan, though I guess you could sub soy cheese if needed) sandwich ideas I've used are hummus with cheese, ricotta with tomato, and eggplant (slice, remove rind and microwave briefly for meaty cooked texture) with cheese. We do sunbutter (no almond butter due to nut-free school) and banana a lot here too though


----------



## SurvivalDad (Mar 9, 2015)

mambera said:


> Do they have a microwave? I always send a little glass Pyrex with a grain and a cooked vegetable (e.g., ww pasta and steamed green beans; farro and roasted sweet potato or cauliflower; rice/beans and steamed carrots). Usually I just make a little extra of whatever grain we were having for dinner the night before and then take a couple minutes to add a veggie. I've also sent little egg/veggie quiches that I make in muffin tins or pieces of spinach pie, usually for Monday lunch if I've made them on Sunday afternoon (they're too time-intensive for a weeknight).
> 
> In addition to that I send two fruit options, a raw veggie (usually sliced cucumbers or grape tomatoes), and either a cheese stick or a container of yogurt.
> 
> If no microwave, other vegetarian (not vegan, though I guess you could sub soy cheese if needed) sandwich ideas I've used are hummus with cheese, ricotta with tomato, and eggplant (slice, remove rind and microwave briefly for meaty cooked texture) with cheese. We do sunbutter (no almond butter due to nut-free school) and banana a lot here too though


Great suggestions. And Sunbutter is fantastic!


----------



## AlaskAnne (Jun 25, 2012)

Great ideas. I like the egg/cheese muffin idea. It can be hard to find pack able protein items.

These are also excellent and you could remove the ham if you're a vegetarian. I've also made them with rice instead of quinoa and with cauliflower.
http://www.melskitchencafe.com/cheesy-ham-and-broccoli-quinoa-bites/

I also like the idea of sending hot leftovers from last nights dinner. It's certainly the easiest option rather than making something special. Then just add some sides to compliment like fruit, dried fruit, pretzels, etc. Another idea to send a hot lunch if microwaving at school isn't an option is to buy a small stainless stell thermos and heat the lunch before hand in the morning.


----------

